# Found great new resource! Pelican Parts Express!!!



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

This may be old news to some of you, but in my search for badly needed motor mounts, I came across Pelican Parts Express in El Segundo. I ordered on Friday, and recieved them yesterday (Monday). Not only were they $45 ea (as opposed to around $100 ea from the dealer), I found the whole transaction to be smooth and problem free. www.pelicanpartsexpress.com is the website.

-DanB


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

Cheaper than the normal Crevier/Pacific pricing?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

DanB said:


> **snip*
> www.pelicanpartsexpress.com is the website.
> 
> -DanB *


Hmm, pelican part sex press??? :rofl:

Chris


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Found great new resource! Pelican Parts Express!!!*



Ågent99 said:


> *Hmm, pelican part sex press??? :rofl:
> 
> Chris  *


Can I get an admin to chop Agent's post count in half? Worthless post count ho! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

-DanB


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

vietsb said:


> *Cheaper than the normal Crevier/Pacific pricing? *


Didn't call to compare, but cheaper than my 20% discount at my local dealer.

-DanB


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Part No for Wiper Blade Inserts?*

Nice site, great prices. However, when I search on wiper blade insert for a 2002 E39 it returns 4 part numbers. Anyone have the exact part number?

TIA...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Part No for Wiper Blade Inserts?*



jvr530i said:


> *Nice site, great prices. However, when I search on wiper blade insert for a 2002 E39 it returns 4 part numbers. Anyone have the exact part number?
> 
> TIA... *


 I get the wiper inserts included with my service visits, Jeff.


----------

